# New thin foster pony is pregnant...



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

No clue what she is. Those recurved ears look a little araby.

She will look less ewe necked with some weight on her. Might even disappear.
Good luck! And take lots of baby pics when he arrives.


----------



## Roman (Jun 13, 2014)

From the first picture, I can see she's a bit large in her belly, if she wasn't pregnant I would've expected to see ribs. She looks pretty darn cute! Hope all turns out well with her and her foal (+Daisy's!)

As for feeding, what has your vet said?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TriggerAndMe (Aug 13, 2014)

She looks lovely!! Once she's very well taken care of and has some vet checks and all she should have a healthy baby


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I just got her today - my vet hasn't seen her yet- the rescue's vet said the prognosis for the foal is good, just get the calories in momma...


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Go easy on what you feed her as it could be too rich and cause digestive upset. Add each new feed a good week apart. Not good to make sudden changes. Wait gain will seem slow because she'll start building muscle, including the muscle we don't see.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I am keeping the grass hay in front of her at all times, and dividing her senior feed into three feedings - I'll give her a flake of alfalfa morning and night, and slowly add the mare and foal into her senior... she should have never been bred, and I feel pretty sorry for this little lady - the kids went out and hugged on her today, and she was relaxed around them so hopeful we can get this baby safely on the ground and have her come out of this healthy. No more babies for this poor girl after this.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

If the cremello really is her daughter then the mare has to be some sort of cream dilute, but really doesn't look it much in the pictures, I'm not really seeing dun either (and if she was red dun again she could not throw a cremello). She mostly just looks a wonky shade of chestnut to me, anyone else?

Other than that I'm glad she's in a good place now! She looks sweet.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

The cremello is def her daughter, the rescue is sure of it (I don't know how) ... the pictures don't show it, but she's almost a dark palomino shade, I once had a smutty palomino that was similar in the legs, I'll try to get pics in the light tomorrow... I agree, very weird color - and she is really sweet , I am happy to have her here and get her the help she needs...


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

she looks like such a sweet girl! good luck with her


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I think she's going to be a very nice looking pony once she gets her weight up and her thinness is only making her look ewe necked. I'd put money on a bet that she won't be once she's healthy.

I feed grain and my vet always told me when I took in a starved horse that to start out the rule of thumb on feeding was 1 lb. of grain for every 100 lbs. the horse weighed spread out over at least 3 feedings. I would guess that with a Sr. feed that you could up the amount given but I would talk to your vet about it to make sure. I'd be wanting to get as many calories in her that would be safe because she's in or close to her last trimester which is when baby will start putting on it's weight so pulling a lot out of the mare plus she needs more than normal for herself for milk production. I also always gave my pregnant or nursing mares calfmana as a supplement. 

Good on you for taking her under your wing! I hope all goes well and that you'll keep us updated with her progress.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Subbing, she is lovely. Good luck!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Can't wait to see what she looks like with some TLC!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TessaMay (Jul 26, 2013)

I've seen horses in worse shape foal safely, so hopefully she will as well


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks all - she is eating everything I put in front of her so we'll just keep putting the feed in front of her - I'll keep more pictures coming as she fattens up. She's very sweet - follows me when I clean her pen, poops outside the stall (YAY!!) and let the girls love all over her last night.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

forage , forage and more forage. the mare and foal mixed with the sr feed is good as well as giving it in smaller portions in 3 meals. She is cute. how tall is she ? Hope her baby is born healthy, she does not look that old in her face, did the Rescue give you a guesstimate on her age? Hoping she works out for your girls, Are you going to keep the foal also ? You just know your kids are gonna fall in love with both of them..

On her color .. she does have some creamy points in her flanks and arm pits . 
She may have the cream gene . Does she have a dorsal stripe ?


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

stevenson said:


> Hoping she works out for your girls, Are you going to keep the foal also ? You just know your kids are gonna fall in love with both of them.


Ha! Just what I was thinking. Ace, your girls are lucky to have a mom who is so into horses. Hope that the new pony ends up being a good match for your family.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw lucky you guys came around when you did. You still have time to get her in good shape for foaling. She looks chestnut to me with sun bleaching. Could her last foal have just been a very light palomino? I've seen some that look almost white.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

Subbing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

The Cremello was born on the property to Cinammon, so she must have the creme gene - here are some pics of Cinnamon and Willow on the day they were rescued.

Cinnamon continues to improve though she doesn't like her stall - comes in to eat then goes right back outside, went out for her late feeding and she still had some senior in her bucket and hay in the tub, and was outside laying in the mud (it's been raining all day) - nice thick shavings in the stall, but apparently she isn't impressed. I called her in and she came in and I shook the bucket around, she went back to eating... pooping and peeing normally - I guess I am just feeding more than she can eat at a time...

Stevenson - she's about 13 hands - guessing there, haven't sticked her yet. She is very sweet - my 8 year old has been going out and just petting her and loving on her. Wren was horrified to see the brands (poorly done at that) on her hip and shoulder and keeps telling Cinnamon that she never has to worry again - makes me happy..

I am sure we'll place the foal when it's time - but first both this baby and Daisy's baby (due in March) will get to grow up together. I only have five acres and can't be a collector, a couple show horses and a couple ponies for the kids and I'm good


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

That Cremello is a very nicely built animal. With weight she will be a stunner.. and very very capable.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Wow, she'll be really pretty once she gets some more weight on. She almost looks dunalino to me. The cremello looks really nice too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I want to see that Cremello doing 3 day....


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

That cremello is available for adoption if anyone is near Colorado Springs- she is very sweet and going well under saddle. I would have taken her if her momma didn't need me...


----------



## Larissa (Jan 25, 2014)

Man, if I were near there, I would adopt the cremello. She is nice, nice, nice to a T. Wow. I bet Cinnamon is gonna be nice too with some weight, she has such a sweet face


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I will say what has been said, watch out for trying to get to much into her to fast.
She os in poor condition but not terribly bad to some.
The feral ponies in the New Forest look a lot worse and they foal OK!

I would worm her again.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Good idea, Foxhunter, I'll worm again tonight.


----------



## Ozhorse (Mar 22, 2014)

From experience with cattle and sheep, not horses (but likely to be similar) most of the size of the baby is in the last three months. We are usually careful about too high a plane of nutrition in the last three months so the baby does not get too big for first time mothers. So free choice hay all the time, lucerne and some hard feed sound great, with minerals. With the really concentrated feed, when you get a chance, ask a horse breeding specialist how much is a good idea in the last 3 months. Since your mare has (probably? how do you really know?) foaled before there is less risk. 

It is easier to cause problems with too much feed than too little. While she is thin now, so long as you give her lots of free choice hay or quality pasture between now and foaling and she puts on some weight, her current weight should not cause her problems by the time the foal comes at the end of the year.


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

You've got a good handle on how to manage her for now. She is a rather fine mare so she's not going to pack on the weight and bulk up. You've got plenty of time to get her weight up (she's not terrible) as you are just getting to the point where you should really see measurable growth of the fetus. I would go ahead and booster her shots and than do it again right before foaling. 

The good part is hay and straw will be plentiful this year. Even with her size, I would budget a whole bale once she foals. I bought SS of brome at Centennial for $1.25 and $1.40 a bale last month. Bales did get rained on before they were picked up but the bales are nice. Hope prices hold this month and I'll go back and buy another load or two.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

When's the next hay auction, LHP? I would like to go up and see what I can get my hands on -


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

The last Sat of the month. Starts at 10. They livestream the auction (you can bid). There is a link on their website to Cattle USA who carries the feed. Typically the sale bill is online by Friday plus pictures. That hasn't happened the past 2 months. If you go to last months hay auction results, you can see the prices. The only SS I saw go for more than $2 was alfalfa and certified weedfree. If I go I can always shoot you pictures, bid online and save yourself the trip if you don't like the quality. Compared to last year, this was probably $8 hay. I hate bucking little bales but for that price, I can't pass on it. Big bales were still in the $175+/ton range but rounds were under $75/ton.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Excellent - thank you - that sounds great!


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

Ace80908 said:


> That cremello is available for adoption if anyone is near Colorado Springs- she is very sweet and going well under saddle. I would have taken her if her momma didn't need me...


I live in the Springs and horse-less. UGH! Too bad I can't snatch her up. Not having a job doesn't help that currently either. :lol:

Good for you for taking her under your wing. She looks like she's going to turn out to be a great pony. I can't wait to start seeing her progress!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Today Cinnamon had a spa day - took the rubber curry and a ton of the dead dull hair came out - then brushed out her mane and gave her a baby bridle path... she really enjoyed it and is a very nice quiet mare.

Here are her pics:


----------



## GeorgiaGirl (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol, at first glance I thought you had "given her a bubble bath"!!!!... :-D


----------



## clumsychelsea (Jul 9, 2014)

I really love her colour! Wonder what her foal will look like...

Good luck with her.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cinnamon September 1. She is slowly trying to gain weight on her topline and her belly is getting fuller...


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Her color is coming out  She's more peach or apricot than cinnamon I feel


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Aw, look at her. She is already starting to look so much better. She's lucky she came to you. I think someone else mentioned this, but she looks like she's got a little bit of Arabian somewhere in the breeding. Something about her face and ears makes me think Arab.


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmmmmmm. I almost wonder if she's pearl? The dorsal stripe indicates dun but the body color just...isn't really right for a dunalino you know? She's definitely red based...pear paired with cream makes it appear a double dilute, so if she is pearl and the filly inherited the gene from her and a cream from the sire it would result in her looking just like a cremello while only carrying one actual cream gene. 

I know the effect pearl has with cream dilute (the looking like a double dilute) but I don't know if it dilutes to that extent when paired with dun? Anyone know?

She's pretty darn cute regardless.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

If you google pearl red dun, some images come up that look quite similar to her. That makes it even more interesting to wonder what you'll get for a foal colour!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

When did the mare become dun? Or have a dorsal stripe?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

She is an unusual color - I have never had or seen a horse with her coloring, and I am really interested to see what color of baby she'll have - for all we know she could be pregnant with a mini mule  ... we'll know in a few months, she is due late November (they think)... I am just very hopeful we get a strong baby and keep Cinnamon healthy through the pregnancy, foaling, and until we can wean the foal... she had her feet trimmed a few days ago and stood well for it....


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She is lovely! I think it's more exciting this way.

I still think palomino, though it could be pearl.

Ace can you confirm a dorsal? I understood she did NOT have one and don't see one in the pics, but you would know best. Is she dun based?


----------



## Pyrros (Feb 10, 2012)

Hmm. I thought I saw a dorsal in the picture on the second page but looking at it again now I'm not as sure, looks more like just counter shading, my bad! Still a kind of wonky color though.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Actually, I just went out and looked because of this thread  when I first got her it seemed she had a faint dorsal, but now it's gone as the new coat is coming in - so I agree, counter shading seems likely. Her legs darken a bit, but like a smutty palomino color - she may just be a weird shade of palomino... her mane and tail are a smutty color as well...


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Or perhaps her color is from being homozygous pearl...
https://www.vgl.ucdavis.edu/services/horse/pearl.php


> Pearl behaves as a recessive gene with respect to the hair color. One dose of the mutation does not change the coat color of black, bay or chestnut horses. Two doses on a chestnut background produce a pale, uniform apricot color of body hair, mane and tail. Skin coloration is also pale.


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Boy, that sure sounds like her, SunnyDraco!!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

In reading up on this, it appears the pearl gene and the creme gene are present in Spanish Mustangs, which could be possible since she was bred on a Navajo Indian Reservation... that is the first brand, the bar N, on her shoulder...

So if this is true, we should get either a dilute baby or a double dilute baby... hmmm.... well, I am glad she has some time before we find out as she still needs to gain quite a bit of weight ... I'll continue to post pics ....


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Agree the description sounds like her, but if you actually google the color the horses look nothing like her (actually I think she looks far MORE "apricot" she is NOT a "pale apricot" LOL).

If the filly was cream and pearl she would look like a palomino except lighter (her color is very uniform, matches mane and tail completely.. at least in that one pic lol)

















^Palomino pearl. Much more cream and palomino looking imo.

Homozygous Pearl: prlprl -- A horse with two pearl genes will have obviously diluted coat, mane & tail colors, be born with blue eyes that later brown, and_ have pink skin with muted, darker freckles developing with age._

Definitely not pearl imo. I'm still going with sooty palomino and am tempted to send you $ for the test


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

So Cinnamon has been gaining weight, but she began walking very carefully about two weeks ago, which I thought might be caused by too much sugar/starch in her diet so I backed off her feed, but didn't see any change after 10 days, so called in the vet and farrier for a workup yesterday.

The good news was her xrays were clean with only a tiny hazy area on her right front pastern, which was not thought to be a source of her soreness. Hoof testers got no response, she had no heat to her hoofs and her pulse was normal. Vet checked her suspension ligaments as well which were normal. Vet was stumped, thought maybe arthritis that is being aggravated by her weight gain and gave me some bute to see if we can reduce any inflammation...

My vet also palpated her because he was sure she wasn't pregnant and honestly didn't believe the rescue's vet. Pregnancy was reconfirmed, he thinks baby will be due in January. 

An hour later my farrier came out, took a look at the xrays ( I took pictures of them with my phone) agreed her xrays were really clean but was sure that the pain is in her feet - thought maybe her angles had changed so much the last few months combined with weight gain was bothering her. He trimmed her fronts a bit, then put on rubber clogs that let her break over a bit and give her a cushion. Instant relief - she licked her lips, and visibly relaxed and when we walked her and trotted her she moved freely and looked SO MUCH BETTER. After my farrier left I gave her her first bute dosage and an hour later she was trotting in the field.

Here are Cinnamon's pics from yesterday.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

She's gotten even darker in her fuzzy's haha, now she looks almost chestnut!

She looks bright and happy


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

She's a pretty girl!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cinnamon's coat is getting darker and finally getting a shine to it. She spent about 5 minutes packing my 5 year old around and was a very good girl - I have moved her into the back pasture during the day to hang out with my mare Daisy, and bring her in to eat dinner in her own stall and eat breakfast in her own stall. She seems to like being able to move around in the bigger pasture and I think it helps with her stiffness...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

how cute. moving around helps with arthritis and stiffness in the joints. she is looking better.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Here is Cinnamon's update - pic as of Nov 1.

Cinnamon has Cushings and we are seeing the fall lameness in full effect - can't put her on meds yet as Pergolide is the drug of choice for Cushing's horses with my vet, but we have to wait until foal is born and weaned as it prevents milk letdown and interferes with lactation. So in the meantime I am being very careful to keep her on very low starch, low sugar feed and we are keeping her feet done on a 6 week schedule with pads and risers to give her some relief - and finally bute on her very stiff days.

I will be very happy when the foal is born so we can get Cinnamon feeling a lot better. We are happy with her weight gain and she is hanging in there.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Interesting. Would NOT of been my guess.

If Cushings/IR is the issue then I would recommend not letting her get any fatter (consider weight gain done, or maybe weight loss? she looks rather round in the hind end in this recent pic lol) and putting a grazing muzzle on if you have grass. I'd also recommend icing her feet if they are warm/sore.

I guess you never did mention her age?

She really looks great though, I'm surprised. She is also finally starting to look pregnant! Congrats on a job well done


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

According to the rescue who has her reservation paperwork, she is 16. She looks much older, but she has had a rough road so understandable. 

As far as weight gain goes, I have to balance keeping her comfortable and ensuring that the foal gets what it needs - I think she is in a good place right now - she is getting 3 flakes of a good grass hay (about 10 pounds), 8 pounds of Mare and Foal safe choice with 4 cups of rice bran pellets and a cup of vegetable oil (divided into three feedings a day). 

I feel very bad for her, my show mare is also pregnant, due in March - and is ridiculously fat and happy and sassy and feeling fantastic - here is her picture - while poor Cinnamon is such a struggle to keep comfortalble. She should have never been bred, and I can't wait to get this baby out and get her happy.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I sympathize, you're definitely stuck between a rock and a hard place!

She looks relatively happy though. I hate to say it but she's probably used to this, or used to worse! I doubt she got the care she's getting now! When you can truly work on "fixing" her she will feel sooo different!

Daisy looks great!


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks, Yogi! I am so excited about Daisy's baby - hoping for a little red roan. I swear if she could she'd be sitting out there knitting baby booties - she is a really happy pregnant mare. The kids play on her occasionally but mostly she has been a pasture puff all year. She'll get back under saddle next summer. 

And you are right, the vet and farrier both said she just seems to accept that she is supposed to be hurting, like it is nothing at all new to her. I am hoping we can get her feeling good next summer, and hopeful she'll have many more years of pain free living ahead of her.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Poor girl! As if she hasn't had it hard enough already! Makes you wonder how long she's gone untreated.


----------



## TheRoundPen (Mar 15, 2012)

You have done such an amazing job with her! I can't wait for this chapter to be over for both of you.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Update?


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Cinnamon had multiple setbacks for us, we couldn't keep her sound and by the end of December she was on 2 grams of bute of day to keep her on her feet. I asked the rescue for help with an upcoming vet and farrier work, but their response was to come pick her up - we were pretty disappointed, but they still have her, she is with her daughter Willow - the Cremello.

As for her foal, she has still not foaled - when she was in my care, I never saw the foal move in December (one of my primary concerns) - so I am not sure what is happening with that. I am still on the Rescue Network, and I keep waiting to see if and when she foals. No new updates.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

This is a pic of her from Jan12 - 10 days after they picked her up...


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Poor cinni . Hope the rescue is keeping her comfy, as they would not help you with the Vet bills, it makes me wonder what they are doing for her.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't want to speak ill of them, they do a lot for many horses... after I put about 1000 into her, I had reached the financial limits of what I was willing to put into a rescue that was having a lot of problems. By the pics on the website, she seems happy ... If I see a pic of her with a foal at her side, I'll post it


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Ace, no I would not expect you to speak ill of them. that is a lot of cash to put into a horse that you do not own, and if a person Fosters for rescues, my personal opinion is the Foster should be reimbursed for feed and Vet. 
That was very generous of you to care for her. 
I have seen some rescues, do major fund raising, go buy a trailer for personal use, and then comment about how much money the fund raiser made.. Just wrong. 
But I do hope that they take good of her and her baby.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

I agree with you, I was hoping that we would eventually adopt Cinnamon and her foal, and use Cinnamon for a kids horse for us, and let her baby keep Daisy's baby company - but as you said, I didn't own her, and the expenses kept coming, and we weren't able to get her comfortable. It ended up being very stressful to go out to the barn and see her down on her side, just miserable. When the rescue decided to take her her back, I was ok with it, after the initial disappointment of putting several months into an end result I wouldn't get to see... now we have Daisy about ready to foal, my kid Wren has a great mare, and life is good - it all worked out.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yeah I also feel they should of helped financially as opposed to just taking her back (assuming everything was clearly for the mare and clearly needed of course, which I trust the OP that it was). Esp if there's a future home there.

Such a shame, but I'm glad she's doing well.

I wonder about the baby, I'm thinking she's not in foal and maybe she never was?

I wish the rescue would give more details, not sure why they won't. I hope she continues to do well and her issues are manageable if not fixable. If not I hope they do the right thing.

She looks good in that pic. You should be proud of all you did for her and I'm glad you're at peace with this.

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

When I had brought her home, I was told by the rescue that she was in foal. When I had my vet out for the first check, he didn't believe she was pregnant, so I had her palp her to be sure - and he confirmed the pregnancy. She was in a paddock for her stay here, so if she would have slipped the foal we would have known - I never saw any indications that she was ready to foal, or any indications she did.... it is a mystery. I guess that both vets could have been wrong, and I guess she could have slipped the foal and coyotes could have taken it - but I never saw any bagging up or physical signs from her... who knows...


----------

